# So, Blackpool then?



## ferny (Oct 23, 2008)

I hope I'm alright posting this, I've been waiting for the others to start a thread. 

We were a bit tispy in an Oxford pub when we (Tony, Chris, Loiuse, myself and maybe Alex) decided we need to meet up in a slightly more northern place. Blackpool was decided with the aim of making it last a couple of days. Hopefully staying in the same place so we can enjoy the local liquid together.

Obviously next year but I don't think we talked about exactly when? I know I can't do the middle of September as from the 10th to the 14th I plan to be driving around Europe. Depending on the car I use and how much crap you bring I can offer 1-3 seats to people to get there.

Thoughts, ideas, suggestions?


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 23, 2008)

You all may have been a little tipsy but I wasn't & remember everything! 

The idea was to do it in Spring 2009 sometime & book a whole B&B for the night.

Blackpool is good for network links like air, rail & motorway and has the benifits of entertainment, nightlife, lights and the promenade.


----------



## ferny (Oct 23, 2008)

PlasticSpanner said:


> You all may have been a little tipsy but I wasn't & remember everything!



I remember a fair amount too. I'm just pretending not to, I feel it's a wise choice.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh yeah!  Best forget some parts I suppose!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 23, 2008)

If you can get the right dates sorted, I could do that too, as I only live around 5 miles north of the place (when in the country obviously).


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 23, 2008)

I remember! ..some things ... North, yeah!


----------



## ferny (Oct 24, 2008)

What dates are you thinking of, Chris?


----------



## Lil Loui (Oct 24, 2008)

To the North we go!!
Should we start learning to talk funny?

I put my hand up for a spare car seat to get up there - preferably in a car!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 24, 2008)

ferny said:


> What dates are you thinking of, Chris?


 
Having read the old mans Rutland thread I think it has to be a few weeks before or after. 

Was thinking of April?


----------



## ferny (Oct 25, 2008)

Cool, but I was really asking Chris of Arabia. :mrgreen:

April alright with everyone?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 25, 2008)

PlasticSpanner said:


> Having read the old mans Rutland thread I think it has to be a few weeks before or after.



We could hire a bus and start in Blackpool and move to Rutland - or vice versa.
We could do the whole charabanc bit with the crates of ale in the boot, kiss-me-quick hats, donkey rides and all the rest.


We could do the same in Blackpool, too


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 26, 2008)

You have Donkeys in Rutland? :lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 26, 2008)

We have _everything_ in Rutland!
It's a bit like a Jivaro shrunken Texas.


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 26, 2008)

PlasticSpanner said:


> You have Donkeys in Rutland? :lmao:


 :taped sh:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 26, 2008)

ferny said:


> Cool, but I was really asking Chris of Arabia. :mrgreen:
> 
> April alright with everyone?



So long as it's after Easter, there's a good chance we may be around. We had been thinking about a trip to Hong Kong about then, but the credit crunch seems to have made air fares rather higher than is usually the case, as has the plummeting value of the pound. If someone plumps for a firm date, then there's a good chance we can work round it. We may even be able to accommodate one clean living body {two if you can bunk up }.


----------



## ianm (Dec 26, 2008)

York is kinda more central for transport connections I reckon, but Blackpool sounds cool - although I won't bother if it's purely for a p*ssup


----------



## Rogan (Feb 22, 2009)

this going to happen?
i can quite easily get to blackpool and will have a place to stay the night!


----------



## Lil Loui (Mar 2, 2009)

Just found out that there's a big dance festival on  from the 21st-29th May.
Blackpool Dance Festival - Junior Dance Festival, Blackpool Dance Festival, British Freestyle Championships, Blackpool Sequence Dance Festival, British National Dance Championships
We may get to see some dancers wandering around (not in their performance gear unfortunately, less we go into the Winter Gardens). All the accom will be completely booked out.


----------



## Rogan (Mar 2, 2009)

If 4 or 5 people are definately going to join me
i will be in blackpool  on saturday the 23rd of may

i dont wantto be organising where we go as i dont know many places but i thought id set a date etc as this just seems to be floating through the wind ;D!


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 2, 2009)

I think people were trying to avoid the weekend of May 23 for the Blackpool meetup, so that it would not interfere with the Rutland meetup that's taking place the same weekend.  If you go back a few posts, April was proposed for the Blackpool meetup


----------



## Rogan (Mar 2, 2009)

i know  its the same weekend but for mny people rutland isnt practical (prices of places to stay etc)

and as ive told u ant its a perfect time for me in blackpool
so just thort id see if there is any interest for that weekend!


----------

